# Cancun charter



## walleyehunter (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking for insight pros and cons! The family and I will be going to Cancun in May. Anyone with experience or referrals to a good charter boat and prices would be helpful.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MadMan7 (Nov 5, 2008)

I did a charter a few years ago out of Puerto Aventuras (sp) which is a little south of Cancun. It was probably a 35 minute ride from Maroma Beach, so if you are in Cancun it is probably a 50/60 min cab ride. The name of it was Captain Ricks, which was an American Owned Company. They probably have 10-15 boats there. We caught several Barracudas, 2 Dolphins, and a Sail. I would recommend this as the captains of the boat spoke great English, and the mate spoke enough that it was understandable. The continental shelf is right there, so you start fishing immediately. 

Isla Mujeres is supposedly a good place to fish out of, but have not done so myself. From what I have read though, you will want to charter an American boat. I have been to the island, which you can catch the ferry on the northern side of CanCun. I would do a google search to dig up more info if you are interested.

Aqua world is right in the middle of Cancun, but I have only snorkeled with them (They offer all kinds of water activity's). This might be the most convenient location wise, but my gut feeling would be to keep them as a last resort. They did bring a sailfish back as I was hitching a ride to the reef.

Just an FYI, I would never do a share a charter unless you have to. Especially out of a Tourist Location. I've never done one myself, but my observations are that usually boats come in earlier than the scheduled time due to sea sickness / hangovers, etc. Sometimes within a few hours.

Good luck!


----------



## walleyehunter (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

I was on a Cancun Chart back in 2012. Best advice I can say is do your homework and if possible have someone that knows spanish! Our guide knew VERY little english. 

We fished on a boat called the Mojito. It was a big nice boat. Caught a couple ladyfish, cudas and jacks. (We used the ladyfish for bait). 

The cons: We signed up for a full day which included lunch. Lunch time came and we got 4 bags of pork rines. The guide barely spoke english so he never explained anything and our deck hand knew zero english. The boat was a big 27ft+ boat but while trolling we only had 3 lines out. They brought 6 "larger" fish baits which were demolished by a school of barracudas in the first 15 minutes. Eh well... still had a great time w/ fam and friends however the fishing could have been better and would have been great while bottom fishing for everyone to have a pole... or at least half.

FYI: We fished out of Playa Del Carmen and hired just a guy on shore to take my wife and I out in a smaller boat. (The ones your see all along the shore). We caught a 5ft+ sail and a few cudas a dolphin and lost another sail. These guys knew exactly where to go and what to do. They barely spoke english but were still able to converse. It was an awesome fishing trip! (My wife caught the sail... I lost mine... I'll never hear the end to that...)


----------



## walleyehunter (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks West I guess I'll look into a smaller boat. We're staying at the grand sunset in Playa Del Carmon as well. How much do the charters run?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Duraflame (May 25, 2011)

I went a few years ago with my wide, and we wanted a charter who could take us trolling, reef fishing, and snorkeling, all at a reasonable price. We found a local in playa del Carmen who spoke great English and used to live in Chicago. His name is Ivan, and his charter service is called "Fishing with Ivan".

I Highly recommend him. He exceeded all of our expectations. We booked a 6 hr trip, which we trolled some, fished some reefs, and snorkeled some awesome reefs. We spent over 8hrs with him and he only charged us $300. My wife caught a 4ft barracuda trolling, as it was a bad time if year for sailfish. We caught a bunch of fish out on the reef, and I flyfished the reef we snorkeled and caught some nice tropical fish. I hooked into two jacks, but they both broke my line. 

I will say that his reef fishing equipment is sub par, so if you can bring your own, you'll do better, but if not, oh well, it's still fun. Perhaps he has upgraded since I went with him. Google "fishing with Ivan" and you'll see 175 reviews with 5 stars on trip advisor. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

we Paid $150 Total for 4.5 hours. We haggled a lot on the beach though! Bounced around between a couple guys. The boats we ended up taking were near the Royal, Playa.

Also, for snorkeling and a good time! I recommend Xel-Ha! I heard from a local the price on sunday is only a few bucks but I didn't get a chance to confirm that. If your not staying at an all inclusive bring some extra water bottles as the liqueur is included... just saying... 

One more bonus... If your in Playa and looking to get away from the tourist feel. GET OFF 5th Ave!!!! and bump over a few blocks.


----------



## walleyehunter (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

